# Just for fun- the mustang



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

I wanted to post the best pictures to see what y'all thought of his confirmation. He's stuck like a duck with me no matter what, but I know sometimes confirmation may show up later in lameness or other issues. I don't have a butt picture, I will try to get one tomorrow morning. Here are the best side/front pictures of what I have. Happy to provide more for science! Thanks to yall who frequent this part of the forum... I have learned a lot! 

I will get Estrella some photos next and do the same.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Ok, so this is just me, and I'm NOT a professional! So don't take what I say very seriously.....I think he looks a bit camped under in the front. His back looks a bit wonky towards his rump. Again, that's just me  

I LOVE his "mustangy" body! His color and mane was what I wanted my mustang to be..................I got this: 







That was day one. He was a draw, so I had no choice.

Him now: 
















I don't know what's up with the bottom picture.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

nice looking horse. He has a very nice 'working' conformation. the only slight fault I think I see is that he appears to be ever so slightly knock-kneed. But, honestly, that's a nice little horse! He has a nice shoulder and hip, and lot's and lots of bone!


----------



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

GMA100 said:


> Ok, so this is just me, and I'm NOT a professional! So don't take what I say very seriously.....I think he looks a bit camped under in the front. His back looks a bit wonky towards his rump. Again, that's just me
> 
> I LOVE his "mustangy" body! His color and mane was what I wanted my mustang to be..................I got this:
> [iurl="http://www.horseforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=920090&d=1504142132"]
> ...


 daw but your guy has that sweet desert rose coloring!! I like his roman head too! Jericho has a very paso head.

The picture just so happened to be the best picture of him standing "square" so I figured I'd give it a go.



tinyliny said:


> nice looking horse. He has a very nice 'working' conformation. the only slight fault I think I see is that he appears to be ever so slightly knock-kneed. But, honestly, that's a nice little horse! He has a nice shoulder and hip, and lot's and lots of bone!


 i think he has some draft influence. He is a stout 15.1 and I agree- lots of bone!! Do you by chance know what problems could occur in extreme knock kneed cases?


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Nice boy!! As someone recently said about another horse in this section, biggest fault I see is that he's not in my paddock! ;-) He looks like a nice, strong, well built horse to me! 

It does appear he might be *slightly* under himself in front, and slightly 'sickle hocked'. Not much if so, and could be just the way he's standing for the pic - if they're not gotten square for the pics... His rump looks a bit 'angled' though, which along with the slight sickle, I'd consider getting a chiro or such to check him out - perhaps something is 'out' that can be rectified. And he's got a short back, which I wouldn't consider a 'fault' but may make saddle fitting hard, esp if you're into Western saddles & not a small rider. 

Left fore looks like it could be a little turned out, but again, maybe just camera angle. But he does look a little tight in the chest/shoulders... which may be related & possibly easily corrected with a vet chiro.


----------



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

loosie said:


> Nice boy!! As someone recently said about another horse in this section, biggest fault I see is that he's not in my paddock!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i have been considering getting a chiro out for him anyway, may be nice for him to just relax. I appreciate the compliment! Can you believe I got him cheap out of a killpen??


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm not that knowledgeable about conformation but I like the expression on his face. He has a look that I like, which is the first thing I look at, right or wrong. I really really like the looks of that horse!

My pick of the herd here on the ranch behind Hondo is Dragon who is cow hocked and pigeon toed but has a personality that makes up for it all. That's what is most important to me. And he loves people. Will forego food for caressing and grooming.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Hondo said:


> I'm not that knowledgeable about conformation but I like the expression on his face.


...& further to earlier comments, a good horse is never a bad colour either! There are more important things than 'perfect confo' ;-)


----------



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

Hondo said:


> I'm not that knowledgeable about conformation but I like the expression on his face. He has a look that I like, which is the first thing I look at, right or wrong. I really really like the looks of that horse!
> 
> My pick of the herd here on the ranch behind Hondo is Dragon who is cow hocked and pigeon toed but has a personality that makes up for it all. That's what is most important to me. And he loves people. Will forego food for caressing and grooming.


His kind eyes were the reason I jumped the gun, sight unseen and bought him. Here's another of a cute expression, and one of him upset (this was one of the killpen shots) he is very expressive. I saved all of his original killpen photos...


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

I like him! He looks like a bay version of my little Paso.


----------



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

I honestly can't wait to try out his trot and see if it's as smooth as it looks! Thank you silver maple, have any pictures of your paso?


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I like him a lot. He looks like a horse you could ride all day and enjoy it.


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

THAT'S a mustang?

Wow, I mean don't get me wrong, mustangs are one of my top top favorites. I adore them and have one of my own... though she's a glorified mustang as she's not official with the freeze brand and all lol.

Anyway, what I meant is, that horse could fool me just looking at him that he's some high bred feller! These mustangs just continue to surprise me constantly. There truly is a mustang for everyone and every discipline. I wish more people would recognize what fantastic horses they are and go adopt one.

Just can't believe he is a mustang. He really does look very well bred, he's built great.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

First impression , on that side view, is that he looks like a well balanced horse.
If I was going to be picky, I would like a little more bone in his front legs, and not quite so narrow chested, but over all, a very nice horse that should be fun to ride.
By the way, you have him in great shape!


----------



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

Smilie said:


> First impression , on that side view, is that he looks like a well balanced horse.
> If I was going to be picky, I would like a little more bone in his front legs, and not quite so narrow chested, but over all, a very nice horse that should be fun to ride.
> By the way, you have him in great shape!


I suspect he was a border patrol mustang previously to this... I have only suspicion but I saw a ton of prison horses going through that killpen as well... And shortly after "saving" him I saw a newspiece that mentioned border patrol using mustangs for their work. I wish there was a way to track him down :/


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

EstrellaandJericho said:


> I suspect he was a border patrol mustang previously to this... I have only suspicion but I saw a ton of prison horses going through that killpen as well... And shortly after "saving" him I saw a newspiece that mentioned border patrol using mustangs for their work. I wish there was a way to track him down :/


Couldn't you contact someone in charge of Border patrol? If he has a brand, then I'm sure they'll be able to tell you if he was!


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

EstrellaandJericho said:


> I honestly can't wait to try out his trot and see if it's as smooth as it looks! Thank you silver maple, have any pictures of your paso?


Here's my guy.


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

Wow, I really like him!! He's gorgeous with a beautiful head on him. What i noticed is he appears a little narrow in the chest...but man, he is a looker! I, too would not pick Mustang as my first guess for him.


----------



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

GMA100 said:


> EstrellaandJericho said:
> 
> 
> > I suspect he was a border patrol mustang previously to this... I have only suspicion but I saw a ton of prison horses going through that killpen as well... And shortly after "saving" him I saw a newspiece that mentioned border patrol using mustangs for their work. I wish there was a way to track him down :/
> ...


oo what an idea!!! I will have to do that!!!


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

EstrellaandJericho said:


> oo what an idea!!! I will have to do that!!!


Keep me updated! I love stories like this lol


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

:eek_color: The border patrol sends their horses to kill pens????? Well, the military leaves service dogs behind also, which really ****es me off. Those dogs and horses are soldiers.


Your horse is wonderfully handsome...and a very lucky guy!


----------



## Hondo (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm wondering why such a nice looking horse wound up in a kill pen in the first place. I would be surprised that border patrol sent horses to kill pens but I've been surprised before.

I was just thinking about mustangs this morning. Ya know, it's probably the only way anybody can acquire a horse that has hooves that have been fully developed in the best and strongest manner for the horse.

Also ran across the background for the word mustang. It is a Spanish derivative of a word that means "unclaimed". Originally for cattle and then transferred to horses.


----------



## EstrellaandJericho (Aug 12, 2017)

Hondo said:


> I'm wondering why such a nice looking horse wound up in a kill pen in the first place. I would be surprised that border patrol sent horses to kill pens but I've been surprised before.
> 
> I was just thinking about mustangs this morning. Ya know, it's probably the only way anybody can acquire a horse that has hooves that have been fully developed in the best and strongest manner for the horse.
> 
> Also ran across the background for the word mustang. It is a Spanish derivative of a word that means "unclaimed". Originally for cattle and then transferred to horses.


I was shocked myself. I am waiting for a behavioral issue (other than food stuff) to crop up... But I won't know for a few more months. He doesn't seem like a bad guy, he just needs a strong leader. 

I am curious of his origins. I have tried to see if someone was "missing" him and have seen nothing. 

When I have some time, I will try to research a bit more. Ive been anxious to contact BLM because I have heard if you don't have their "title" you can be charged with horse theft.


----------

